# Zipp 101's vs. Shimano RS 80's



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

OK, I am looking at upgrading my wheelset and wanted a few opinions. Zipp will be coming out with 101's in 2010 http://www.zipp.com/wheels/101-clincher and I have also been thinking about the Shimano RS-80's http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...eels/product.-code-WH-RS80-C24-CL.-type-.html

I don't think I am ready for a full carbon, want to stay with a clincher tire and like the idea of the 24.5 width of the Zipp 101's. I am thiking it will give a little bit more stability. The RS-80's are a carbon alloy composite and allow for the brake pads to be on the aluminum part of the wheel.

Not going to get these anytime soon, probably summer of 2010, but want to hear opinions from the gallery.


----------



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

You may want to add Hed Ardennes to your list also. I got a pair a few months ago and love em. They have Scandium rims.


----------



## timkstl (Mar 25, 2009)

certainly, there isn't much out there that can compare to shimano hub durability. the first few efforts on shimano's part to market pre-built wheelsets were so-so, but every version i have had lately (xt 29'ers, dura ace carbon tubulars, rs20's) have been stellar! can't knock the zipp since i haven't used one, but i can give you a thumbs up for the shimano.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Watch for the release of the SRAM S30 Race and Sprint wheelsets in January. They'll share a lot of the technology with the 101, including the toroidal rim shape that you're talking about. I think the price point will hit just below the Zipps.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

What's going to be the price on the Zipp 101's. If they are priced similarly to the 303's they aren't worth it for the money to weight ratio - many other better options in that price range.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

WrigleyRoadie said:


> Watch for the release of the SRAM S30 Race and Sprint wheelsets in January. They'll share a lot of the technology with the 101, including the toroidal rim shape that you're talking about. I think the price point will hit just below the Zipps.


That makes sense. SRAM S60/S80 wheels are made by FlashPoint, made by Zipp (or something like that).

Also, the SRAM S30 and Sprint are already available:
http://www.google.com/products?q=sram+(+sprint+|+S30+)&hl=en&aq=f


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks all; seems like there is a lot of new technology coming out. REI reduced the price of the Shimano RS 80's to $583

@natethoms: the Zip 101's are going to be $1,070

I haven't looked into SRAM as far as wheels, I will do so and I have a lot of suggestions on the HED's (Bastogne, as well as Ardennes).

I am planning on riding the Shenandoah mountains this summer, so I've added climbing as a criteria. The first four miles of the 105 mile ride down Skyline Drive is suppose to be the toughest part. Yes I will be training, but any help I can get from wheels would be appreciated. I guess a little speed is needed as well in case the bears decide to come out on the road .


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Zipps are going to retail in the US for $1300

SRAM S30's are not yet available they have been pushed back to March $1000 - similar wheels but not the same. Lesser hub and the rim has a similar shape but it's not the same. 

Hed Ardennes are fantastic, very similar wheel is the American Classic Hurricane. I have been using these and love them. Both are reviewed on my blog. 

Don't forget the Rolf Vigor - fast, light and $1000


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I am looking up as much as I can about wheels and am also considering the Ardennes and the Bastogne's (nuts to you). I'll definately check out your blog.


----------



## 72guy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm looking at the same wheelsets. Add in the DA 7850 C 24 CL. The RS80 and the 7850 can be had for $500 and $700 respectively. The ZIPP is going to cost somewhere around $1000. I'm not sure the ZIPP would be worth the extra $$$. Would like to here opinions on the Shimano vs the ZIPP.

RS80 http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38244
7850 http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25007

edit
Maybe this will make the decision for us?
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=67626


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

An update, I ended up buying the RS80's off of ebay, the buy it now or make a bid price was fantastic (should have got it a few dollars cheaper if I would have looked at previous bids). So they have arrived, I put the cassette, tires and tubes on today; not sure exactly when I am going to ride them; while the weather has finally turned decent around here, there is still a lot of gunk on the road, so I'll stay on my other wheels for a while (a month or so) but of course will slip the RS80's on one weekend just to get a feel.

The Zip 101's have not shown up in the shop, but I only spent $400 (plus $40 shipping) on these wheels, so I am very happy.


----------



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

Tommy Walker said:


> An update, I ended up buying the RS80's off of ebay, the buy it now or make a bid price was fantastic (should have got it a few dollars cheaper if I would have looked at previous bids). So they have arrived, I put the cassette, tires and tubes on today; not sure exactly when I am going to ride them; while the weather has finally turned decent around here, there is still a lot of gunk on the road, so I'll stay on my other wheels for a while (a month or so) but of course will slip the RS80's on one weekend just to get a feel.
> 
> The Zip 101's have not shown up in the shop, but I only spent $400 (plus $40 shipping) on these wheels, so I am very happy.


Hey Tommy Walker--

Wanted to check in and see how you were liking your RS80 wheels? I am in the market and wanted some feedback. Any flex under load to speak of? (what is your riding weight?)
Very intrigued, especially given the price at chainreactioncycles.com....(how do they offer such low prices compared to other online retailers?)
Thanks for any info


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

miller_2727 said:


> Hey Tommy Walker--
> 
> Wanted to check in and see how you were liking your RS80 wheels? I am in the market and wanted some feedback. Any flex under load to speak of? (what is your riding weight?)
> Very intrigued, especially given the price at chainreactioncycles.com....(how do they offer such low prices compared to other online retailers?)
> Thanks for any info


First I got the RS 80's at an incredible price on e-Bay, can you believe $400 and the wheels are great. I am 215 lbs (and hopefully going down) and the ride is stiff and the wheels hold my weight fine. I put 25's on them which makes them handle well but the biggest difference I can notice is how quick they spin up compared to my 6600's.

They are a steal at anything under $600 and to think I was contemplating the Zip101's which I believe are $1,300


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

try math salden - a dutch site. they offer excellent prices on shimano wheels


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

are the RS30s wide like the 101 and HED?

the 303s are super fat and swapping to standard-width clinchers is almost a no-go because of the difference in rim width/shape.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

steve_e_f said:


> are the RS30s wide like the 101 and HED?
> 
> the 303s are super fat and swapping to standard-width clinchers is almost a no-go because of the difference in rim width/shape.


Not sure about the RS 30's I was talking about the RS 80's


----------

